# drawString() Zeilenumbruch



## Zettelkasten (4. Mrz 2011)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand wie man in "drawString()" einen Zeilenumbruch machen kann?

Habe 
	
	
	
	





```
g.drawString("<html>Hallo!<br />Neue Zeile!</html>",100,100);
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
g.drawString("Hallo!\nNeue Zeile!",100,100);
```
 schon ausprobiert.
Bei der HTML-Variante wird es einfach so ausgegeben. Bei der \n-Variante wird der Text ohne Zeilenumbruch angezeigt, das "\n" wird aber auch nicht angezeigt.

Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus!


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Mrz 2011)

Die Fontgröße bestimmen und den Text einfach darunter zeichnen!


----------



## Zettelkasten (4. Mrz 2011)

Nur schade, das man das in zwei Schritten machen muss. Sonst aber kein Problem.


----------

